# pugs first trip



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Well here we go,taking the pug on his first trip this week-end.I have no idea how he is going to handle it. .Any tips would be much appreciated.John


----------



## AutoMax (Sep 23, 2008)

What we found helped was having the dog in the van whilst we loaded up or did any work on it, allows them time to get used to the new space, smells and sights. When I go out on to the drive with the dog it will go to the van door as if it is expecting a trip away. If your dog is at all car sick, try a few drops of Rescue Remedy, you can get it from Boots. Make sure there is plenty of water down for them to drink and you can get a non spill bowl on line easily. Try a short trip round the block a couple of times so that it gets used to just being in the van. 
Once the dog is used to travelling they will usually curl up and go to sleep, do not on any account show any sign of stress as the dog will pick up on it and either constantly bark or fret and the cycle will continue. 
No doubt there will be others to advise you on cages, harnesses, seat belts etc. But in the end its what works for you. My GSD gets its head down in the bedroom or in the passenger footwell keeping my wifes feet warm. We find that the look of suprise from the toll booth operators very amusing as a great big hairy GSD trys to lean out as far as possible to say hello. She can nearly get out on the roof when parked up by jumping on the bed and sticking her head and upper body out of the roof vent. One day, the wife will have to go up there to get her back.
Good luck on your travels
Bob


----------



## dannimac (Jun 8, 2008)

I'd agree with everything Bob says and add one thing, take something that the wee man is familiar with eg blanket or basket so that he has a sense of security.

In fact, I lie, I might suggest another thing. If he is very nervous, you could always consider a DAP diffuser that you plug in before you go away so he has all the nice calming pheromones or whatever they are.

Anyway, just some thoughts but the best one of all is just to act like this is perfectly normal and natural.

Good luck and hope all goes well - pug is much more camper friendly sized than a big hairy hound!

D


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

If you have the time on your first trip or two, stop a time or two and take him out for a brief walk.

If he's at all nervous it's a chance to have a wee, but more importantly he will very quickly associate the van with a dog's favourite pastime.

After that you will need to ask permission when you want to use *his *van. 8O :lol: :lol:

Dave


----------



## littlenell (Aug 1, 2008)

Our dobes never really noticed any difference between the van and the car. In each they have a safe zone, with memory foam bed and blanket, they get chewies to keep them busy, have a travel water bowl and have regular pit stops...

youngest one likes to chew at moment so not sure how that will work out leaving him just yet!


----------



## toojo (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks for all your tips,sure he will be fine.John


----------

